# ÖBB Coaches Arrived Today



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

After a computer snafu it Renauld's I ordered from EuroTrain Hobby on Monday and they arrived today.

These are Roco 2nd Class coaches of the ÖBB for my new ÖBB 1014 locomotive that I got a couple of weeks ago.

They look really good behind 1014.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Congrats on the new coaches. They are very attractive, have a lot of detail, and make a nice train.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. They sure are smooth rollers. I never had smoother operating cars.

This afternoon I'll have to install the grab railings, hoses, and undercarriage items.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice. Does the 2 on each car mean they are for 2nd Class passengers?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, it does. Most Western European railroads always put the coach class on the coach.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Looking very Good MichaelE. Glad you are able to find cars and locos to do the railroad of your dreams. Love following the development. Hope to back working on mine October.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There are hundreds of different types of locomotives available for European model railroads. Seems each country has their own locomotives and rarely does one buy from another. Sometimes though, they do build licensed copies or close variations.

It's great for the modeler because the choices are so vast, and because unlike a country, you are not limited to one type or railroad on your layout.

You would never see a French locomotive or train on a German railroad because the voltages are not correct. Same for the Dutch and the Belgians. But it doesn't have to be like that on _your_ railroad. You can run whatever appeals to you with hundreds of choices in locomotive. And that's just diesel and electric. Steam is a whole other catagory with hundreds to choose from there too.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> Yes, it does. Most Western European railroads always put the coach class on the coach.


I just realized you answered my question in your OP. 

How do the railroads set up the coaches? Would First Class cars be closest to the loco or would some trains be all one class? Interesting things in your threads.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

First class _usually_ makes up 25% of the train and those coaches are staged behind the locomotive on Deutsche Bahn. Next will be the Restraurant coach and then Second class coaches follow.

This could change depending upon origination and/or any coaches added or dropped during a trip.

There are coaches made up of both First and Second class, but I'm not certain if DB still uses them. ÖBB does.

There are also postal and baggage cars but they are not commonly used in Express and Intercity Express services. Regioexpress may use them.


----------

